# Michael Calabrese Has A New Boat



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Someone bought it for him at an auction. She's a Pearson 30..

*MC's New Boat*


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Good for him. He looks happy.
Good choice for a first mate too.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

There was at least one here that was threatening to do so. I wonder..........


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> There was at least one here that was threatening to do so. I wonder..........


Oh criminy, don't mention his name- it's like summoning Betelgeuse.


----------



## HeartsContent (Sep 14, 2010)

Betelgeuse


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Good for MC. I hope he and the kitty get some great adventures out of it.

Some pretty generous people out there.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Betelgeuse.

Heee's Baaack!

So how much did the Pearson 30' cost you Chris? Or should I call you Angel?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

That's great! Very nice of someone. Just shows you life is full of second chances...and thirds, and fourths, and fifths (maybe I shouldn't mention fifths?)!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

That someone bought this guy a Pearson 30, very nearly made me cry in frustration. They should have bought him another Hunter or a Macgregor 26s.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Let's hope some angel appears to write his book for him, as well...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

That's cool, looks like the Mrs. took off though...


CNC is MIA, but it does appear their boat's in the water and they are working on the interior as we speak. His blog was up for a bit before it was taken down again.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

CNC posted last night on the Betelgeuse thing - then pulled it.

He's probably the guest reading this thread.

Why is his blog down?


----------



## Stumpie (Oct 6, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> That someone bought this guy a Pearson 30, very nearly made me cry in frustration. They should have bought him another Hunter or a Macgregor 26s.


Anyone noticed that he has the nerve to complain that it's not as nice as his old boat?

Video here: Michael Calabrese gets a new boat, new look at life - WTKR


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Stumpie said:


> Anyone noticed that he has the nerve to complain that it's not as nice as his old boat?
> 
> Video here: Michael Calabrese gets a new boat, new look at life - WTKR


Actually, he's too stupid to realize that a Pearson 30 is nicer than his newer, previous Hunter. He's mistaking size and interior space for quality of build.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Actually, he's too stupid to realize that a Pearson 30 is nicer than his newer, previous Hunter. He's mistaking size and interior space for quality of build.


True - but no freakin' way would I want to_ live _on a 30 footer, no matter how well-built it is.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> CNC posted last night on the Betelgeuse thing - then pulled it.
> 
> He's probably the guest reading this thread.
> 
> Why is his blog down?


Well, that's rude then! I pm'd him and he's yet to reply...

Not sure why the blog is down, looked like he's been re-doing it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

LandLocked66c said:


> Well, that's rude then! I pm'd him and he's yet to reply...
> 
> Not sure why the blog is down, looked like he's been re-doing it.


While I admit that I'm curious what he said, I'm sure it is a no win. If he did buy it, he will be tortured here for aiding and abetting. If he didn't, he will be tortured for having said he would, while others actually did so.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> True - but no freakin' way would I want to_ live _on a 30 footer, no matter how well-built it is.


Really? My vision may be tainted by my submarine experience, but I'm actively investigating doing it. Not forever mind you, but for a year or two while I make some changes in my life.

It seems very do-able, and not entirely uncomfortable.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd be surprised if Chris found that boat for him. It's a Norfolk boat, at least that's what's on the stern. Chris has been pretty damn busy re-fitting his boat, so I doubt he had time to travel a state away to go boat shopping for MC... But i'm often wrong so this could be one of those times.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> While I admit that I'm curious what he said, I'm sure it is a no win. If he did buy it, he will be tortured here for aiding and abetting. If he didn't, he will be tortured for having said he would, while others actually did so.


Did he say he would buy a boat for him? I thought he just wanted to organize some folks to help MC get off the beach.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

jameswilson29 said:


> That's great! Very nice of someone. Just shows you life is full of second chances...and thirds, and fourths, and fifths (maybe I shouldn't mention fifths?)!


HAR!!

About half way through the video there's a shot of MC in black and white striped jail garb.

I love Virginia. That's Old School Baby!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Really? My vision may be tainted by my submarine experience, but I'm actively investigating doing it. Not forever mind you, but for a year or two while I make some changes in my life.
> 
> It seems very do-able, and not entirely uncomfortable.


Naa - it's just me. I'm spoiled.

I'd do it if I had to. But I definitely wouldn't _want_ to do it.

40' or more - I could swing.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Little bit of irony in the boat name.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't buy anyone a boat, keep knitting...

Sorry to any and all I have neglected via PM, my bad!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> I didn't buy anyone a boat, keep knitting...
> 
> I haven't been posting or doing the blog because the internet is too small and nosey now for anyone to be honest and unmedicated on it.
> 
> Sorry to any and all I have neglected via PM, my bad! - I have been as busy as you could imagine trying to wrap up everything. Someday soon I will once again have free time and I promise to be a better pen pal...


Damn dude, that was kinda rude? What up wit that....


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

chrisncate said:


> I didn't buy anyone a boat, keep knitting...
> 
> I haven't been posting or doing the blog because the internet is too small and nosey now for anyone to be honest and unmedicated on it.
> 
> Sorry to any and all I have neglected via PM, my bad! - I have been as busy as you could imagine trying to wrap up everything. Someday soon I will once again have free time and I promise to be a better pen pal...


Chris,

Please don't give up on us, I am really interested about how you do with no engine on a busy commercial waterway. This is not meant to be a "red meat" post, I am sincerely interested, really.

Dabnis


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

chrisncate said:


> I didn't buy anyone a boat, keep knitting...
> Liar. You bought yourself a boat, didn't you?
> 
> I haven't been posting or doing the blog because the internet is too small and nosey now for anyone to be honest and unmedicated on it.
> ...


?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

chrisncate said:


> Sorry to any and all I have neglected via PM, my bad! - I have been as busy as you could imagine trying to wrap up everything. Someday soon I will once again have free time and I promise to be a better pen pal...


Are you still heading south this winter?

It's getting kinda late, you know... Hell, even *I'll* be outta here before too much longer... (grin)


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

So Jon,
When are you heading south from NJ?
You seem to like to wait until there is some ice in your inlet; so maybe in January?
To the Bahamas, again?
Do you use SPOT or something similar for your transits?
:G


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

LandLocked66c said:


> Damn dude, that was kinda rude? What up wit that....


No no, not trying to be rude at all, my bad if I came off that way to you


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like you have been really going to town Chris.
It's great to be able to see the end.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow she is really starting to look spiffy...

Dave


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

CalebD said:


> So Jon,
> When are you heading south from NJ?
> You seem to like to wait until there is some ice in your inlet; so maybe in January?
> To the Bahamas, again?
> ...


Hi Caleb, I hope to get going soon after Christmas, but I'm still scrambling to get ready, so we shall see...

It's not that I "like" to wait until this late, that's just the way it usually works out, having other boats to get south first. Thought I might actually get going a bit earlier this year, but with the crazy weather through much of November, my last delivery down to Antigua wound up taking considerably longer than anticipated...

Having said that, however, I really do prefer heading south well behind the herd - if you do wind up having to travel inside on the ICW to any extent, it can be really nice having it to yourself...

Yeah, probably just the Bahamas again this year, though I may have to spend a bit more time in Florida, perhaps not crossing over until late February... And, no, no SPOT for me, that stuff takes too much of the "romance" out of kroozing, for me... (grin)

And for Chris, while I understand you might have revised your plan, but don't necessarily assume you've missed the "window" for heading south... It's never too late, and if you're gonna be attempting to do any sailing on the ICW, mid-winter would be the most favorable time to do so... Hell, one year I didn't leave NJ until the beginning of February, the trip is ALWAYS still well worth it...


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> And for Chris, while I understand you might have revised your plan, but don't necessarily assume you've missed the "window" for heading south... It's never too late, and if you're gonna be attempting to do any sailing on the ICW, mid-winter would be the most favorable time to do so... Hell, one year I didn't leave NJ until the beginning of February, the trip is ALWAYS still well worth it...


Maybe you're right...


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> Hi Caleb, I hope to get going soon after Christmas, but I'm still scrambling to get ready, so we shall see...
> 
> It's not that I "like" to wait until this late, that's just the way it usually works out, having other boats to get south first. Thought I might actually get going a bit earlier this year, but with the crazy weather through much of November, my last delivery down to Antigua wound up taking considerably longer than anticipated...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Jon. In many ways traveling outside the usual crunch time is nicer, even on land. I'll bet the ICW is rather beautiful when not so crowded. I do wonder how you manage the cold sometimes. I'd guess running the engine could be a way to make some miles and keep the cabin warm at the same time.
It is fun to vicariously enjoy your occupation. Please keep us posted as you feel fit on your way down. We all love pictures too!
I'll watch for posts from you on the kroozers forum and SA as well.

My best.


----------



## Stumpie (Oct 6, 2008)

So, back on topic, MC was gifted with a free Pearson 30. 

Now what?

The news clip shows that the boat is on the hard at some marina somewhere. Is he allowed to live aboard there? Will the marina put it in the water for him if he has no insurance on it? 

MC claims he is "headed south first of the year". With what, a bilge full of Bud Light and no insurance?


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Why snipe at the guy? 

Who cares if he has insurance. You have insurance, right?


----------



## Stumpie (Oct 6, 2008)

chrisncate said:


> Why snipe at the guy?
> 
> Who cares if he has insurance. You have insurance, right?


I'm asking a factual question: Will a marina move a boat in or out of the water, or even across the yard, for an owner with no insurance?


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Stumpie said:


> I'm asking a factual question: Will a marina move a boat in or out of the water, or even across the yard, for an owner with no insurance?


always have in my experience.


----------

